
New Apple TV Set Top Will Debut This Summer with App Store, Siri - aaronbrethorst
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johnpaczkowski/new-apple-tv-set-top-will-debut-this-summer-with-app-store-s
======
a3n
Tangent: why do we still say "set top?" Where can you buy a TV, or "set," that
you can put anything on top of? They're all flat screen by now.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Try Googling the acronym "OTT" for even more fun :)

------
matdrewin
Long overdue.

